# excellent recordings



## Oskaar

I have searched the forum, and cant find a thread like this...( but I may be blind..) Post your favourite recordings here..criterias is of course that you like the work...sound and performance...nothinge else.,

if there is a thread like this somewhere, let me know...

i have to start with this one ...
Dvorak piano concerto..Schubert "wanderer fantasy" Emi, Carlos Kleiber conducting, Ciatoslav Richter on piano....Very good sound, and strong performance... I was espessially amazed by the dvorak piano concerto


----------



## kv466

I just joined but I'm sure there are more like this and if there are I'm sure the nice folks here will let you know...I am especially fond of any and all recordings Glenn Gould made as I am of the ones by Earl Wild


----------



## Oskaar

hehe, I am a bit caotic some times, so you may be right that there are simular threads... Glenn gold is yet to discover. Thanks for advice


----------



## Manxfeeder

There is one, but I can't remember the title. Other subcategories are Favorite Recordings on the Naxos Label and Stravinsky - Favorite Recordings.

However, for this topic, one excellent recording is Ashkenazy playing the Rachmaninoff concertos, conducted by Andre Previn. To my ears, the solo/ensemble playing is outstanding, and the engineering of the recording is very much alive.


----------



## TxllxT

Askenazy & Previn got a chamber orchestra atmosphere from the recording engineers. If you wish to hear both pianoplaying and orchestra in a grand way listen to this one:










I have both recordings, Ashkenazy + Previn & Ashkenazy + Haitink, both are excellent, but the mood is very different.


----------



## Manxfeeder

TxllxT said:


> Askenazy & Previn got a chamber orchestra atmosphere from the recording engineers. If you wish to hear both pianoplaying and orchestra in a grand way listen to this one:


I'll start chasing down sound clips.


----------



## Oskaar

Tchaikovsky suite for orchestra 1-4. I really like this suites, and the recording with ussr state symphony orchestra is in my ears very good. Conducted by Evgeny Svetlanov. It is a DENON ESSENTIALS, so it may be not original cd. Nevertheless; great music, great performance,great sound


----------



## Jobe

Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony conducted by Yevgeny Mravinsky. The recording quality satisfies me an I like the presence of the strings - not too much. 

More than anything, the conductor makes the piece what it is though. Karajan's got nothing on him when it comes to Symphony 5.


----------



## Oskaar

I have not a trained ear, but i find this record superb! Tchaikovsky, Medtner - First Piano Concertos. Yevgeny Sudbim, Piano. Sao paulo symphony orchestra. John Nescling, conductor. If you Have Spotify: 



 If you need spotify invite, send me a mesage


----------



## Delicious Manager

Singular = 'criterion'
Plural = 'criteria'


----------



## Oskaar

Grigory Feyghin. Russian Violin School. Taneyev / Rubinstein / Medtner / Auer. Feyghin plays with wonderful sensitivity.


----------



## Oskaar

Echoes of paris; Augustin Hadelich, Robert Kulek...Works by Poulenc, Stravinsky, Debussy, and prokofiev. First class!!


----------



## Oskaar

Piano and violin sonatas by Franck, Saint Saens (no 1) , and ravel. Wonderfully played by Sarah Chang on violin, and Lars Vogt on piano.


----------



## Oskaar

Bruch an brahms violinconcertos. Sarah Chang, violin , Dresdner philharmonie , Kurt Masur. The works by themself, and the recording (I miss words in english...) Fantastic!


----------



## kv466

Bachbusters and Beethoven or Bust by Don Dorsey - best enjoyed at high levels with hifi system


----------



## Oskaar

Perlman & Williams duos. Paganini & Giuliani. Highly recommended!


----------



## Oskaar

*Thre string quartets*






​
Great record!


----------



## Oskaar

*Manuel de Falla++*

Manuel de Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain / Isaac Albeniz: Rapsodia Espanola / Joaquin Turina: Rapsodia Sinfonica - Alicia de Larrocha / London Philharmonic Orchestra / Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos










A bouquet of names and compositions unknown to me. I dont go into compositions, but the whole album reflect brillianzy in moods and performing quality.

For those of you with spotify :


----------



## Oskaar

*Alkan - Complete Piano Duos & Duets*










Clear and good sound, good performance, and music from a composer I have never heard about. But he is worth listening to!


----------



## Oskaar

Manxfeeder said:


>


Listening now. VERY good!


----------



## Oskaar

*Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor - Camille Saint-Saens*










Fantastic record. The sound is brilliant, very good performance, and the work is addictive!


----------



## Oskaar

some really good stuff here!

The Romantic Piano Concerto Vol. 5


----------



## Oskaar

Fantastic music,performance and sound. Highly recommended!










If you have spotify: 




Marat Bisengaliev [Violin] & Benjamin Frith [Piano]


----------



## Oskaar




----------



## Oskaar

*Joseph-Guy Ropartz: Petite Symphonie & Pastorale*


----------



## Oskaar

*Albert Roussel - Sonatas para violín y piano*










Very intense and well played. The sound is first class. My attention nowadays are on more modern music. Not the most modern so far, everything I listen to is not very hard to get into.


----------



## Oskaar

*Nielsen, C.: Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 / Solo Violin Works*

Again a wonderful record! I post a lot here, and some people may think I am uncritical. I dont know much about classical music, but I think I have a good listening ear. (but of course there is a matter of taste). I que up a lot, and I skip a lot in spotify. (extrmely good service, they want to lauch in america, but I think it is too good for the industri to accept)

I cue a lot, and if I dont like performance, sound, work etc, I skip further. When I stop up with something, I post on currently listening. Then "new discovery" or "exelent recording" if it qualify.

I have to express myself in the moment since I have a quite short kognitive, and also musical memory..

Hope you can cope with me! 

Amazing record anyways!


----------



## Oskaar

*Carl Nielsen: String Quartets Op. 5 & 13 Vertavo String Quartet*










This quartets is just fantastic! Nielsen is a great composer, I find much more pleasure in him, than i do in our national composer, Grieg.

The performance here is eminent, very good sound also.

I have to check more of the Vertavo string Quartet, here they are amazing!


----------



## Oskaar

Really a fresh, good sounding record, well played, and good music. Recommended!


----------



## Oskaar

*Alan Hovhaness: Symphony No. 60; Guitar Concerto; Khrimian Hairig*

Very exiting record. It was surprising, and a great experience to listen to this record.


----------



## Oskaar

*Chausson: Str Qrt / Roussel: Str Qrt / Magnard: Str Qrt*

Check this out if you like early 20. century music. The sound and performance is super, and the string quartet formate is streched out to the most splendid.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/518NIO4u5nL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Taneyev

I¡ve and old recording from the 70s by the Nielsen SQ, on a double DGG bo. Excelent version.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

With some 2500 recordings I cannot even begin to respond to this. Perhaps if you had a particular composer in mind...


----------



## Oskaar

just love it!


----------



## Oskaar




----------



## kv466

Just popped in my Emperor Concerto by Claudio Arrau and Sir Colin Davis...wow, I hadn't heard this since I had it on vhs....nice to have it on disc now...I always loved the performance but this is like hearing all over again for the first time...and for the better!


----------



## Oskaar

*Barber: Cello Concerto, Cello Sonata, Adagio for Strings*

If you like Barber, you will enjoy this record!


----------



## Oskaar

*Kristine Blaumane, barber, grieg, martinu*

Barber: Sonata for Violoncello & Piano; Grieg: Sonata for Piano & Violoncello; Martinu: Variations

The minus on this record is Grieg. Not the performance, which is exelent, but the piece itself. As a norwegian I should appreiate Grieg, very high, but I not always do. He have some highths, but even those hights have been done bether by others. I will go deeper into him later, but he have been giving me some dissapapointments.

The rest of this album is superb! The Martinu piece is really lovely, and the whole record have good sound and the performance is very good!


----------



## Oskaar




----------



## Oskaar

*Chausson - Concert; Mathieu - Trio & Quintette*

A beautiful record! Very good sound, nice bouquet of works, and brilliantly played. The works dont invite to big vituosity, more laydback and poetic approuch. Still there is a lot of intensity and presentness from the artists. Really reccomended!










if you have spotify:


----------



## Oskaar

Naxos is sometimes brilliant...


----------



## Oskaar

StlukesguildOhio said:


> With some 2500 recordings I cannot even begin to respond to this. Perhaps if you had a particular composer in mind...


well, maybe you can get some new ideas?


----------



## Oskaar

*Chausson: Concerto in D; Lekeu: Sonata in G*

I think this record should give some pleasure to even you high nosed feinsmechers out there. If there are some.

Two fantastic works, played with love, eminent sound.


----------



## Vaneyes

oskaar said:


> well, maybe you can get some new ideas?


Not as many as you, Oskaar...with 13 million tracks at hand.


----------



## Oskaar

Vaneyes said:


> Not as many as you, Oskaar...with 13 million tracks at hand.


I meant getting ideas from me and others posting here!


----------



## Oskaar

*grooveshark*

You have one alternative for streeming music on demand in america also I think. Much more caotic than spotify since people can upload music, but maybe worth a try.

It is netbased and free with adverticing. You can subscribe for a few dollars a mounth to avoid advertasing, and gain some features.

http://grooveshark.com/#/


----------



## Oskaar

*Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole / Ravel / Saint-Saens / Sarasate*

It is so beautifully played! The sound is good, and I really recommend this record!


----------



## Oskaar

*britten; violin concerto op 15*

I may have posted it here before (I have a short musical memory, but good ability to enjoy in the moment.)...But it may be worth a double post! Hehe. Very beuatiful, full of variations...I love this work!

oops. this was ment for new discoveries..


----------



## Oskaar

*Britten : Violin Concerto Op.15 & Walton : Viola Concerto*










I have another cover displayed in spotify.. But I think it is the same vertion.

found image on google pictures










Fantastic record!


----------



## Oskaar

*Antonin Dvorak, Johannes Brahms- Sonatas and Sonatina for violin and piano*

Vitezslav Cernoch

This record is amazing in my humble opinion...Loveley works, and I am impressed by Cernoch, finding his way, not overshadow the music with virtuosity, but a very fine blend.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak, A.: Piano Quartets Nos. 1 And 2 (Sucharova-Weiser, Members Of Vlach Quartet)*

Wonderfull record..Two pieces who shows Dvorak in all his splendor. Great performance..good sound


----------



## Sofronitsky

I've just heard William Kapell play Rachmaninoff's Third Piano Concerto. 




That's it, I can't type any more because my head exploded when he finished the 3rd movement.


----------



## Oskaar

*Antonin Dvorák, Hermann Zilcher & Joaquín Turina: Piano Trios*










A wonderful record! Tree loveley works, and brilliant sound. I find the performance very good as well.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorák: Works For Violin & Piano*










This is dvorak pure delight! No slavonic dances, no symphonies. I believe the talent of Dvorak is shown most clearly in the more silent works.

The works are lovely played by Ivan Zenaty on violin, and Igor Ardasev on piano.


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak / Elgar: Cello Concertos*

Two loveley works, and this record expose it very well. I especially love the elgar concert, but this is the whole way through a brilliant album!


----------



## Oskaar

*dVORAK; Concerto for Cello & Orchestra / Variations*

Eccelent record! Truls Mørk is fabulous.










But who is he or she on violin! incredibal playing!

The variations is tchaikowsky, not dvorak


----------



## Oskaar

*Dvorak: Piano Quartet/Piano Quintet*

For you collectors! 89 dollar used on amazon

And it truly is a wonderful record!


----------



## Oskaar

*Double Play: Rachel Barton & Wendy Warner play Great Duos for Violin & Cello*

Two beautiful girls, smilieng so sweetly... I have to post this record...hehe.

Well beside this...A wonderful record, containing some beautiful works. Maybe not the most accessable, but works that will award you after a while, maybe.


----------



## Oskaar

*Sibelius & Korngold Violin Concertos-Sinding Suite*

I have not finished the album yet, but this i can say... Perlman is outstanding in virtuosity, and sencitivity. He makes these works bigger!

His tecnical and artistic skills is so good that I can masure it on my breath and heart frequnence!

I think shis album may be a Must buy , for collectors. Or you americans; wait for spotify! It will soon arrive.

I understand that streaming music is not the same as vinyl, or even cd-s, But the service is exxelent in discovering new music.

The very recommended album:


----------



## Oskaar

*Alberic Magnard | Guillaume Lekeu: Violin Sonatas*

Two great works, an the recording is very good in performance and sound! I wish I had more words to describe, but let the music speak!










Irina Muresanu is fabulous on violin! Not overplaying in virtousity...sometime I get that feeling among others.


----------



## Oskaar

*Violin Sonatas By Delius And Elgar*










The violin of Joaquin Palomares is soooo good!


----------



## Oskaar

*chausson, debussy, widor; Piano trios*










This is a wonderful recording of 3 very nice chamber works. The sound is also very good.
Løp og kjøp! (it rhimes in norwegian, but in english it is "run and buy"!) Or wait for spotify...


----------



## Oskaar

Wonderful album from a-å (å is the last norwegian letter ¨










There is applause, so it must be a live-recording.. Dont know if everyting is live, or only parts
well, the 8 pieces is not live


----------



## Oskaar

*Violin Romances*

Fantastic performance of lovely romantic music!


----------



## Oskaar

*Alberic Magnard | Guillaume Lekeu: Violin Sonatas*

Eccelent record! Two works that absolutely deserves attention! Marvelously played, and good sound!


----------



## Oskaar




----------



## Oskaar

Gare Du Nord

BOHUSLAV MARTINU: Duo No. 2 for Violin and Cello

REINHOLD GLIERE: Eight Duets, Op. 39

ARTHUR HONEGGER: Sonatina for Violin and Cello

BRIAN FENNNELLY Sigol for Two

DARIUS MILHAUD: Sonatina for Violin and Cello

BOHUSLAV MARTINU: Duo for Violin and Cello










Wonderful album! I Think I go and get a beer, and start it from the beginning!


----------



## drth15

Bruckner Sym 7,8,9 Dresden Stattakapelle, Jochum. Bruckner's vision projected with loving care and massive power.


----------



## Oskaar

*Morgen (Strauss / Dvorák)*

Beautiful works, and the interplay between cello and piano is very good. The sound and expression of mayskys cello is warm and very atmosphaeric, almost spooky sometimes, it is creaping up my back!


----------



## Oskaar

*Vaughan Williams/ Delius/ Walton:*

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia On "Greensleeves"; The Lark Ascending / Delius: Two Pieces; Two Aquarelles; Intermezzo / Walton: Two Pieces

Eccelent collection of work, and brilliant performance!


----------



## Oskaar

*French: Violin Sonatas*

This record contains a lot of real gems! Like sareptas (krukke in norwegian.. Vase?)

I love french music, and I am sure there is a lot undiscovered for me.

Wonderful solists, and interplay... I really recommend this album!


----------



## Oskaar

*Prisms / Chamber Music Palm Beach*

I find this recording very intence and adventureous. Fine selection of works, an trully played with heart. The focus is on the performers, and what landscape and enjoyable moments they can make of the compositions..










Composer: Irving Fine, Darius Milhaud, Charles T. Griffes, Clark McAlister, Albert Roussel, 
Gabriel Pierné, Amy Marcy Beach
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chamber Music Palm Beach

1. One, Two, Buckle My Shoe by Irving Fine
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chamber Music Palm Beach
Period: 20th Century 
Written: 1959 
Venue: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami 
Notes: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami (08/13/2003 - 08/16/2003) 
2. Chamber Symphony no 3, Op. 71 "Serenade" by Darius Milhaud
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chamber Music Palm Beach
Period: 20th Century 
Written: 1921; France 
Venue: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami 
Notes: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami (08/13/2003 - 08/16/2003) 
3. Sketches (2) based on Indian Themes by Charles T. Griffes
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chamber Music Palm Beach
Period: 20th Century 
Written: ?1918-19; USA 
Venue: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami 
Notes: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami (08/13/2003 - 08/16/2003) 
4. The Moon in the River by Clark McAlister
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chamber Music Palm Beach
Period: 20th Century 
Written: 2003 
Venue: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami 
Notes: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami (08/13/2003 - 08/16/2003) 
5. Duo for Bassoon and Cello/Double Bass by Albert Roussel
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chamber Music Palm Beach
Period: 20th Century 
Written: 1925; France 
Venue: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami 
Notes: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami (08/13/2003 - 08/16/2003) 
6. Ballet de cour by Gabriel Pierné
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chamber Music Palm Beach
Period: Romantic 
Written: 1901; France 
Venue: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami 
Notes: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami (08/13/2003 - 08/16/2003) 
7. Theme and Variations for Flute and String Quartet, Op. 80 by Amy Marcy Beach
Orchestra/Ensemble: Chamber Music Palm Beach
Period: Romantic 
Written: 1916; USA 
Venue: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami 
Notes: Wertheim Perfoming Arts Center, Miami (08/13/2003 - 08/16/2003)


----------



## Oskaar

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio, Op. 50; Arensky: Piano Trio, Op. 32*


----------

